# Panorámicas de Arequipa



## Legionario

Mas fotos panoramicas...!!


----------



## Legionario




----------



## Legionario




----------



## Legionario




----------



## chikobestia

Buenaso el hilo !


----------



## Victor23peru

bravazas las pics ^^


----------



## chikobestia

*By Chikobestia.​*
*De hace unas semanas.*


----------



## EFVF

muy buena colección


----------



## chikobestia

Alguien tiene problemas con Imageshack? Subo las fotos y sale una prohibición, que piña.


----------



## aquicusco

que buenas esas de arriba.


----------



## EBNKIKE

Muy buenas fotos de esta gran ciudad. El desnivel a veces juega su partido, Arequipa es una ciudad con muchas subidas y bajadas.


----------



## Victor23peru

CIELO AZUL, RODEADA DE CAMPIÑA VERDE I CON SUS CASAS EN SU GRAN MAYORIA BIEN TERMINADAS I TARRAJEADAS ^^ AREKIPA PONE EN TODAS SUS PANORAMICAS DESDE CARMEN DEL ALTO HASTA SACHACA I DESDE YANAHUARA HASTA SOCABAIA ^^ NI KE DECIR DESDE LAS PANORAMICAS DEL MISTI LO MAXIMO LA CITY EN SUS 4 EXTREMOS SALE BIEN ^^


----------



## Victor23peru

chikobestia said:


> *By Chikobestia.​*
> *De hace unas semanas.*


no logro ver tu pic ^^


----------



## sebvill

chikobestia said:


> *By Chikobestia.​*
> *De hace unas semanas.*


Ponla en photobucket.


----------



## Legionario

Arequipa panoramicas


----------



## sebvill

Excelentes aportes Legionario! Te pasaste!


----------



## uomo_111

*2 mias*


----------



## EFVF

El terreno en Arequipa favorece la toma de fotos desde zonas altas en casi toda la ciudad


----------



## tacall

Arequipa es muy vistosa por donde se la vea 

(Menos miraflores y paucarpata) jaja


----------



## al_7heaven

tacall said:


> Arequipa es muy vistosa por donde se la vea
> 
> (Menos miraflores y paucarpata) jaja


...Paucarpata tiene lo suyo en su parte tradicional, y claro el MAPA


----------



## Legionario

Ah exepcion de alto selva alegre, paucarpata , miraflores , mariano melgar y el cono norte, arequipa tiene muy buenas vistas .


----------



## al_7heaven

^^ ...justamente los distritos altos son los que mejor vista tienen :lol:


----------



## tacall

Dicen..


*Mall Aventura*










*Real Plaza y Open Plaza* (Izquierda - Derecha)










*Parque Lambramani*


----------



## EFVF

buenas fotos Tavo


----------



## skypercito

y el * arequipa center *


----------



## Skypiura

Que grande se ve la ciudad de Arequipa. Y buenas panoramicas


----------



## Legionario

Panoramicas de Arequipa


----------



## Legionario

^^
Son del año 2009!


----------



## Legionario

Una mas


----------



## Victor23peru

bravazas las pics ^^ AREKIPA PONE!


----------



## rafo18

Las Panoramicas son el fuerte de Arequipa, todo se confabula a favor de ella xD.


----------



## aquicusco

aunque esta es aérea nos da una perspectiva interesante de la mayor parte de la ciudad.


----------



## AQPCITY

algo pasada de años la ultima panoramica pero vale, ahora que se haga la misma toma dentro de dos años con el puente chilina concluido , y se vera si hay o no contraste,, pero de hechos muchas manchas verdes ya estan hoy urbanizadas,, y las arterias viales segurian siendo las mismas soportando el super creciente e indetenible parque automotor de la ciudad.


----------



## tacall

Buenisima. 

Algunas Observaciones de la panoramica. 

- El hipodromo de porongoche sige funcionando donde esta actualmente Aventura Plaza
- El terreno de Lambramani sige siendo chacras así como no existe ningun intercambio vial por la zona. (Zona Cerca al estadio de la Unsa)
- Real Plaza no existe.. en esa foto sige funcionando el colegio shopianum
- Av Los incas entre labramani y dolores no existe
- Al parecer Plaza Vea la marina no existe.
- El proyecto inmobiliario en Miraflores (Salverry) es un arenal. 

La foto puede ser del 2004/2006


----------



## EFVF

que grande es el Colegio Militar


----------



## Victor23peru

tacall said:


> Buenisima.
> 
> Algunas Observaciones de la panoramica.
> 
> - El hipodromo de porongoche sige funcionando donde esta actualmente Aventura Plaza
> - El terreno de Lambramani sige siendo chacras así como no existe ningun intercambio vial por la zona. (Zona Cerca al estadio de la Unsa)
> - Real Plaza no existe.. en esa foto sige funcionando el colegio shopianum
> - Av Los incas entre labramani y dolores no existe
> - Al parecer Plaza Vea la marina no existe.
> - El proyecto inmobiliario en Miraflores (Salverry) es un arenal.
> 
> La foto puede ser del 2004/2006


buen analisis^^


----------



## Victor23peru

yo lo ke noto es ke practicamente no existe NINGUNA PANORAMICA DE LA CITY BLANKA donde pueda salir COMPLETA... o casi COMPLETA... he visto fulll panoramicas de otras citys pekeñas donde salen casi completas o de todos modos les faltan pocos kilometros para llegar a sus limites, viendo las pics de la city, y kon lo poco ke la conozco, noto ke faltan demasiadas otras zonas tanto a la derecha como izquierda de las pics ^^ GRANDE LA CITY BLANKA ^^ ponedora i poderosa XD ^^


----------



## skypercito

ya tienen que desaparecer esas chacras de la ciudad de arequipa porque le dan mal aspecto y le falta llenar espacios con grandes edificios


----------



## partenos

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:


----------



## EFVF

wtf?


----------



## Legionario

Panoramicas de Arequipa


----------



## Legionario

Panorámica de Arequipa


----------



## Legionario

^^
Creditos de las fotos panóramicas al buen lente de nuestro amigo KOKO _CUSCO!


----------



## Legionario

Panorámica de Arequipa


----------



## jocho

Uffff, ¡¡¡que rica la última foto!!!


----------



## EFVF

muy linda la última foto


----------



## Legionario

Panorámica de Arequipa


----------



## Legionario

Panoramicas de Arequipa


----------



## Legionario

Panorámica de Aequipa


----------



## Legionario

^^
Panoramicas de la plaza de Cayma.


----------



## Legionario

Panoramicas de Arequipa


----------



## Legionario

Panorámicas de Arequipa


----------



## Legionario

^^

Esas son panoramicas del Año 2011


----------



## EFVF

buenas fotos Legionario


----------



## skypercito

una panorámica de noche ps


----------



## EBNKIKE

Aja! Esa zona se ve bien pudiente... es Cayma residencial no?. Pero creo que Yanahuara tiene mayor IDH.


----------



## Legionario

Panorámica de Arequipa


----------



## partenos

aqp como siempre , luciendose en las fotos.


----------



## Romeo2201

esas ultimas fotos son de cayma?
Que bakan.


----------



## Jhgz17

Excelente las panorámicas de Arequipa, una de mis ciudades peruanas favoritas......


----------



## lsanchezd

Bonitas las fotos de Arequipa, aunque me parece que sigue viendo todavía muy plana en comparación con Cochabamba (Bolivia) que aunque tiene sólo un poquito más de población tiene un miniskyline mejor definido. Esperemos que dentro de poco esta situación cambie.


----------



## Jesuco

pfff no comparar Arequipa con esa ciudad de bolivia, Arequipa es mucho mas hermosa


----------



## Jesuco

Aqui una foto mia tomada desd selva alegre



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## EFVF

lamentable la nubecilla de smog


----------



## al_7heaven

EFVF said:


> lamentable la nubecilla de smog


...¿las partículas de polvo del desierto son smog?, eso no es contaminación por combustión...


----------



## EFVF

al_7heaven said:


> ...¿las partículas de polvo del desierto son smog?, eso no es contaminación por combustión...


si eso quieres ver, todo bien


----------



## Amedt

es smog!!!


----------



## rafo18

El smog es hollin por cumbustion+neblina, por lo tanto ello no seria tecnicamnte smog xD


----------



## Amedt

entonces que es??


----------



## al_7heaven




----------



## sebvill

Buenísimas esas últimas! gracias al_7heaven


----------



## Legionario




----------



## EFVF

buena toma desde allá arriba ^^


----------



## Jesuco

en cuanto a la foto q puse en mi post, la tome en la mañana y x esa parte de chacras o campos de cultivo de cerro colorado o umacollo suelen quemar pastillo seco en las mañanas, fácil fue eso, y las fotos de AQP buenazas


----------



## al_7heaven




----------



## EFVF

^^ buena selección al_7heaven


----------



## Legionario

buenas panoramicas de la bella arequipa


----------



## rafo18

A R E Q U I P A !!


----------



## San Lázaro

Amedt said:


> entonces que es??


Creo que es una "nube o masa atmosférica polucionada que cubre algunas grandes ciudades a causa de los humos de las instalaciones industriales y calefacciones,escapes de los vehículos,etc."

...pero si dicen que no es smog, pues ni modo: no es smog.


----------



## Legionario

Panoramicas de Arequipa


----------



## Legionario

^^

Esas fotos tambien merecian estar ahi, credito A Lima 2016.


----------



## al_7heaven




----------



## EFVF

^^ Yanahuara?


----------



## al_7heaven

EFVF said:


> ^^ Yanahuara?


...la zona oeste desde la Alianza Francesa


----------



## El Bajopontino

Excelentes panorámicas de nuestra ciudad blanca.


----------



## lsanchezd

al_7heaven said:


>


Me gustaría ver esa imagen en alta resolución.


----------



## AguilaSC2910

Lo que necesita Arequipa

1.- Demoler las casas y ampliar las pistas, son demasiado angostas

2.- El gob regional compre las chacras que están pegadas al río Chili y que quede como un espacio verde a lo largo del río

3.- Demoler los elefantes blancos de la av. La Marina y construir edificios.

4.- Re-organizar la av Ejército y ampliar las pistas comprando los terrenos. 

Solo así llegaremos al desarrollo.


----------



## manoload

:drunk::cheers: cuanto gusto ver a AREQUIPA tan bella


----------



## alexpablo

la ciudad blanca... bonito


----------



## Legionario

*Arequipa*











^^
Foto de mayo del 2012

asi como en ese lugar las panorámicas siemrpe salen los edificios de la Villa Medica , Supongo que en el futuro saldran tambien los edificios del Mirador de la Alameda ... Cuando esten todos Concluidos y hayan unos tres proyectos de edificios superiores a 10 pisos por la zona sur de la cudad se podra ver un aceptable Skylinesiño .


----------



## Legionario




----------



## EFVF

^^ me gusta


----------



## powerlab

Legionario said:


>


El perro se lució en esta foto, aunque es una pequeña muestra de la gran cantidad de perros abandonados que hay en la ciudad blanca. Lamentable.


----------



## Legionario

*Arequipa*


----------



## Legionario

Panoramica de Arequipa


----------



## rafo18

jojo nuestro mini ovalo de vallecito.


----------



## EFVF

me gusta esa foto de Vallecito, Legionario.


----------



## cmonzonc

Es pequeñito el óvalo, pero bastante simpático y a veces pasa uno por alto que 6 vías alimentan el óvalo. Y obviamente la arquitectura le da otro realce, al menos no se ven cajas de zapatos.

Y la primera foto, simplemente que estupenda esa foto del centro de la ciudad* :O*


----------



## powerlab

Legionario said:


> Panoramica de Arequipa


La zona que rodea a la Plaza Juan Manuel Polar, conocida también como el Ovalo de Vallecito, en Arequipa, tiene un gran parecido a algunas calles de la zona más tradicional de San Isidro en Lima.


----------



## al_7heaven

powerlab said:


> La zona que rodea a la Plaza Juan Manuel Polar, conocida también como el Ovalo de Vallecito, en Arequipa, tiene un gran parecido a algunas calles de la zona más tradicional de San Isidro en Lima.


...que casualidad que de la calle Lima hacia el sur se llame también San Isidro :lol:


----------



## cmonzonc

Del óvalo hacia abajo o de Salaverry hacia abajo se llama San Isidro, por que la calle Lima cruza longitudinalmente todo el barrio de Vallecito y hay calle Lima tanto arriba como abajo del óvalo, al norte y al sur de Vallecito.


----------



## uomo_111

*la calle Lima no cruza todo el barrios de Vallecito ( esta solo cruza hasta San Isidro) y tampoco toda la parte baja del Ovalo es San Isidro, abajo de esta esta la Arboleda mas arriba Los Pinos y los Alamos* 



cmonzonc said:


> Del óvalo hacia abajo o de Salaverry hacia abajo se llama San Isidro, por que la calle Lima cruza longitudinalmente todo el barrio de Vallecito y hay calle Lima tanto arriba como abajo del óvalo, al norte y al sur de Vallecito.


----------



## Legionario

panoramica de Arequipa












^^

credito Jogopo


----------



## AQPYrwing

buena toma de cayma


----------



## al_7heaven

AQPYrwing said:


> buena toma de cayma


...solo una cuadra es Cayma, el resto es Yanahuara


----------



## aqpboy45

AQPYrwing said:


> buena toma de cayma


(mirando la foto) de Tronchadero para la izquierda es Cayma y para la derecha Yanahuara. Buena foto! :banana:


----------



## Legionario

panoramica de Arequipa












Verde Arequipa a pesar de ser desierto .


----------



## EFVF

^^ un oasis


----------



## RXaulX

El Señor Misti


----------



## Libidito

powerlab said:


> La zona que rodea a la Plaza Juan Manuel Polar, conocida también como el Ovalo de Vallecito, en Arequipa, tiene un *gran parecido a algunas calles de la zona más tradicional de San Isidro en Lima*.


Ni que te lea JBLOCK. :lol:


----------



## cmonzonc

Si JBlock dice lo mismo ¡PLOP! y cualquiera se da cuenta de lo mismo. El mismo JBlock tiene familia en el barrio de Vallecito o Selva Alegre, en uno de los dos. 

Más que a las calles, el comentario deberia apuntar a las casonas neocoloniales y eclécticas de la primera mitad del siglo XX, que solo en algunos barrios de Lima y Arequipa (en menor escala y en barrios que se pueden contar con los dedos) se pueden ver. Al menos son barrios enteros, es lo bonito.


----------



## Libidito

Justo ayer estuve por esa zona, vuelvo a Arequipa despues de dos años y me dí un tiempito para recorren varias zonas de Arequipa y referente al comentario discrepo totalmente, la zona es bonita pero tiene un estilo propio, obviamente conosco San Isidro y no veo la similitud en nada, si JBLOCK dice otra cosa es su opinion y se respeta, la mía es que ambas zonas son totalmente distintas, quizas una que otra casa pero cuando estuve ayer por esa zona ni por la cabeza se me pasó compararla con San Isidro.

Vallecito es un hermoso lugar y tienen un estilo caracterisitico, no se por que comparar con otros distritos de Lima.

Ya subire tomas de varias partes de la ciudad.


----------



## rafo18

¿Como vas a comparar San Isidro con Vallecito? estos peruanos igualados! hno: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmonzonc

:lol: Lo próximo será comparar Asia con Mejía, los peruanos pues. [joda]

La similitud pasa por las casonas, por su estilo ecléctico aunque su eclecticismo como es de esperarse puede ser muy distinto porque notese que hablamos de eclecticismo y ese estilo se caracteriza precisamente por mezclar estilos diferentes y obviamente sería ilógico esperar que dos construcciones eclecticas guarden similitud entre sí más aún cuando hablamos de ciudades diferentes cada una con un marcado estilo, las únicas similitudes son que son producto de una mezcla de estilos (ambas desarrollando su neocolonialismo) y su contemporaneidad. 

Las casonas en Lima están desperdigadas en muchos distritos y en algunos al borde de la extinción. Otras personas le encuentran parecido a Barranco. Cada loco con su tema. En fin, yo me quedo con simplemente el eclecticismo; con su arquitectura eclectica y neocolonial de marcado estilo arequipeño en la mayoría de los casos. Y regresando a Lima, en Lima obviamente las casonas eclécticas también muchas de ellas con marcado estilo limeño y hasta más variadas, con más influencias.

Aunque para ser sinceros, Selva Alegre es una mejor muestra de arquitectura neocolonial aunque no tan ecléctica como Vallecito y bien merece ser parte del CHA, tal y como lo es actualmente. Solo hay que ser observador, en Selva Alegre miraras portadas neocoloniales, balcones que en su parte inferior recogen elementos de balcones coloniales que puedes ver en las casonas de calle Villalba o en Puente Grau, otras que recogen elementos de Santa Catalina, en fin solo hay que ser observador porque cada casona de Selva Alegre guarda detalles que evocan la arquitectura colonial y republicana de Arequipa, Selva Alegre es como la _versión 3.0_ de la parte colonial.

Que tengas un buen viaje.


----------



## Legionario

mucho spam...

Panorámica de Arequipa


----------



## EFVF

¿Desde el Puente de Fierro?


----------



## Legionario

Y al parecer si :yes:.


----------



## Legionario

Panoramica de Arequipa










dsd otro puente


----------



## cmonzonc

Muy pronto se vera otro puente en esa panorámica.


----------



## Victor23peru

BRAVAZAS LAS PICS ^^ Arequipa siempre bella :cheers:

ia volvere el proximo mes despues de tanto tiempo


----------



## EFVF

Legionario said:


> Panoramica de Arequipa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dsd otro puente


sigue lloviendo?


----------



## Legionario

No llueve hno:.


Creditos AQPBOY


----------



## EFVF

^^ buena foto Legionario


----------



## RXaulX

Arequipa Nocturna 









por benontherun, en Flickr


----------



## EFVF

varias antenas en la ciudad


----------



## RXaulX

Vista desde el Mirador de Yanahuara

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jarezo/10772835723/ por Jesus Arana,


----------



## EFVF

^^ muy buena


----------



## Legionario

linda imagen .


----------



## UNIXX

Buenas fotos.


----------



## Elviento

Preciosa!


----------



## nekun20

Me encanta Arequipa


----------



## Legionario

*Panoramicas de Arequipa*




























Creditos a uomo


----------



## EFVF

Las torres de Quimera serán un punto de referencia de la ciudad


----------



## rafo18

Quimera+smog=Arequipa 2014


----------



## favian123




----------



## alibiza_1014

Que bonita la ultima panoramica, da una sensación de paz y tranquilidad, que es? el club hipico arequipeño?


----------



## al_7heaven

^^ ...debe ser un restaurante campestre o algún club de un colegio profesional...


----------



## al_7heaven




----------



## EFVF

^^ Trinidad Moran?


----------



## al_7heaven

:yes:


----------



## aqpboy45

al_7heaven said:


> ^^ ...debe ser un restaurante campestre o algún club de un colegio profesional...


Es la entrada al molino de Sabandía


----------



## al_7heaven

aqpboy45 said:


> Es la entrada al molino de Sabandía


...el _Rancho Aventura_ :bash: :lol:


----------



## hugo31




----------



## EFVF

^^ wow


----------



## Legionario




----------



## Legionario

Skyline


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio de la UNSA*








tamaño original

*foto aerea de Arequipa y el Estadio Mariano Melgar con el estadio de la Universidad Nacional San Agustin*








tamaño original


----------



## EFVF

^^ la del Estadio de la UNSA parece retocada


----------



## cmonzonc

:lol: La última no es panorámica ni aérea, solo es un imagen satelital sacada de Google Earth (Google Maps)


----------



## Indochine

EFVF said:


> ^^ la del Estadio de la UNSA parece retocada


no esta retocada, debajo de la foto esta el link con el tamaño original de la foto que esta muy buena, parece maqueta el centro comercial y el estadio.



cmonzonc said:


> :lol: La última no es panorámica ni aérea, solo es un imagen satelital sacada de Google Earth (Google Maps)


si creo, me emocione con la imagen :lol:


----------



## lsanchezd

hugo31 said:


>


Lo bueno: se muestra el crecimiento de la metropoli arequipeña, la construcción del puente Chilina y el verdor de la campiña

Lo malo: la falta de tarrajeo de las zona populosas en todo su "esplendor".


----------



## AQPCITY

Legionario said:


>


dieron con el punto para obtener la mejor panorámica del relieve de la Arequipa moderna, ya saben ahora de donde tomar la "foto"


----------



## cmonzonc

Que asco me da esta gestión municipal, el pobre inepto de Zegarra todo pinta de verde (color de su movimiento partidario).


----------



## al_7heaven

*Hans Rivadeneira*


----------



## lsanchezd

^^:applause::applause:


----------



## al_7heaven




----------



## EFVF

^^ quedó bien el cielo


----------



## fayo

Buenas fotos.


----------



## Portus2910

Tan difícil es tomar el ejemplo yankee de hacer calles amplias, condominios con terrenos amplios y 30% de área verde c/u, dejar las 'urbanizaciones' que son cualquier cosa y sobre todo planificar el crecimiento sin tener que ver casas a medio terminar? 

Pobre Arequipa... ¿qué te han hecho?


----------



## Legionario




----------



## Sound.

Victor23peru said:


> Bravazas las panoramicas! Arequipa se ve enorme! y lo mejor es que en ninguna se ve donde termina la ciudad por ninguno de sus extremos


Al parecer la mancha urbana de Arequipa es más grande que la de La Paz


----------



## Victor23peru

Wowowoow buenas fotos!


----------



## Victor23peru

Buen dato de La Paz, no lo sabia. Increible!


----------



## AQPCITY

asi parece, pero la paz es mas densa y no tiene campiña como para urbanizar


----------



## al_7heaven

^^ ...la mitad de la mancha de La Paz pertenece a El Alto, por lo que tienen mucho espacio para urbanizar en el altiplano, aún así Arequipa ha crecido más que tal zona metropolitana de Bolivia...


----------



## Legionario

Creditos a *Alejandro Veliz*










*







*


----------



## al_7heaven

Jesús David (@yeisword) • Instagram photos and videos


477 Followers, 254 Following, 72 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Jesús David (@yeisword)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Arequipa se ve muy hermosa !! El Condominio Home estará en la izquierda de esa imágen también.


----------



## Victor23peru

Buenas panoramicas, la ciudad luce muy bien tanto desde el suelo como desde el aire, justo comentaba con turistas alemanes y canadienses y todos se llevaron una muy buena impresion de la ciudad, incluso dijeron que salia del comun de las ciudades peruanas y sí que lo creo, nada como una opinion imparcial al respecto.


----------



## aqpboy45




----------



## Victor23peru

buenas panoramicas de la ciudad blanca!


----------



## uomo_111

Buen Aporte, me gusta el perfil urbano de estos complejos sobre todo el primero.



aqpboy45 said:


> View attachment 390222
> 
> 
> View attachment 390216


----------



## aqpboy45

Fotos tomadas del Muestra Urbana y fotos de caminantes


----------



## Victor23peru

Buenas fotos de la bella ciudad de Arequipa, nuestra segunda ciudad!


----------



## Legionario




----------



## Victor23peru

Buenas panoramicas! La catedral de Arequipa es hermosa, los detalles de su arquitectura son unicos.


----------



## uomo_111

Encontre esta panorámica del centro y parte de Yanahuara


----------



## Indochine

No se si esta foto lo han subido antes, es del año pasado
Estadio Monumental de la UNSA








Fuente


----------



## Victor23peru

Buena la panoramica del monumental de la Unsa


----------



## Chassepot

Una panorámica de Miraflores con sus edificios es lo que falta para notar la cantidad de edificios que se esta levantando por esa zona.


saludos cordiales.


----------



## Legionario

Que se acaben todos los proyectos de Altozano en Miraflores va a estar bueno fotos del antes y despues en la zona 😉


----------



## aqpboy45

De: Muestra urbana y fotos de caminantes


----------



## Victor23peru

Buenas fotos de la ciudad blanca, hermosa como siempre!


----------



## Alejandro Veliz




----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Proximas tomas de mi siguiente video. Esten atentos a mi canal 👊🏼


----------



## sebvill

Super tomas!


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Así es, se viene un videazo de la ciudad blanca !!!!


----------



## Victor23peru

Hermosas fotos! Todo ese espectaculo se puede ver cuando se llega a la ciudad blanca y se habla con la tripulacion del avion para que den el giro sobre la ciudad y se tenga esa espectacular vista desde la cabina. Hermosas y extensas zonas residenciales en todos sus distritos, incluso en el cono norte!

Y ni que decir del contraste del desierto, la campina y los volcanes! Simplemente hermosa la ciudad mas importante despues de LIMA


----------



## Alejandro Veliz




----------



## Victor23peru

Excelente video!!!! Hermosas tomas de la ciudad blanca de Arequipa


----------



## Legionario




----------



## Victor23peru

Hermosas fotos de la ciudad más grande despues de Lima.


----------



## uomo_111

Excelentes panorámicas, gracias a la zonificación los Edificios de gran volumen o altos no están repartidos por todos lados estan en ciertas zonas esto hace que la ciudad tenga un perfil visualmente más ordenado y agradable.

Ya vemos densidad en los diferentes distritos de la ciudad como Miraflores, Cerro Colorado, Cayma, JLByR, Cercado, a futuro estos serán mas densos y esperemos que otros distritos empiecen a crecer.


----------



## sebvill

uomo_111 said:


> Excelentes panorámicas, gracias a la zonificación los Edificios de gran volumen o altos no están repartidos por todos lados estan en ciertas zonas esto hace que la ciudad tenga un perfil visualmente más ordenado y agradable.
> 
> Ya vemos densidad en los diferentes distritos de la ciudad como Miraflores, Cerro Colorado, Cayma, JLByR, Cercado, a futuro estos serán mas densos y esperemos que otros distritos empiecen a crecer.


Se extrañan tus fotos!


----------



## uomo_111

Sebvill gracias tengo algunas fotos que no publique quizás cuelgue alguna de ellas.


----------



## uomo_111

Encontre estas fotos.
Autor: GEA


----------



## Legionario

La primera y la tercera q buenas fotos.


----------



## Victor23peru

Hermosas fotos de la ciudad de Arequipa. 

La arquitectura propia del centro historico de la ciudad de Arequipa es causa de admiración mundial, no en vano fue declarada PATRIMONIO CULTURAL DE LA HUMANIDAD por la UNESCO. Despues de un exhaustivo proceso para dicho titulo, el cual no dan a cualquiera. 

No en vano, los alumnos de arquitectura de las universidades decentes del Perú estudian, analizan e incluso visitan el centro historico de la ciudad de Arequipa en su formación, porque ese tipo de arquitectura y el sincretismo de la misma es unico en todo el Perú, igual con la ciudad de Cusco y la ciudad de Lima, joyas excepcionales de la arquitectura en todo el pais. 

Unicas ciudades donde aun se pueden apreciar extensos centros historicos que mantienen monumentos, INCAS, VIRREINALES, COLONIALES Y REPUBLICANOS. Lamentablemente otras ciudades de fundacion española ya no conservan casi nada o nada de virreinal o colonial, ya sea por su poco cuidado de los mismos o por desastres naturales. 

Una cosa que me llamó la atencion fue en una exposicion en Amsterdam cuando indicaron que en el Perú como se puede saber que ciudades tuvieron una pasado glorioso, rico y opulento? La respuesta es facil: en su arquitectura y sobre todo en los monumentos religiosos, entiendase conventos, monasterios y templos, de fachadas elaboradas, de grandes complejos arquitectonicos en los centros historicos, hermosos claustros y complejos religiosos en solo tres centros historicos en todo el pais Lima, Cusco y Arequipa. 

El poder de la iglesia se demuestra en monumentos como : 

Catedral de *Lima*. La Catedral de *Lima* es uno de los espacios religiosos más sobresalientes que hay en la ciudad. ...
Iglesia del Convento de San Francisco. ...
Basílica y Convento Nuestra Señora de La Merced. ...
Iglesia de San Pedro. ...
Iglesia Virgen del Pilar.
O 

Catedral de *Cusco*.
Iglesia de la Compañía de Jesús.
Iglesia y convento de Santo Domingo.
*Templo* de San Blas.
*Templo* y convento de la Merced.
y la catedral de Arequipa, monasterio de Santa Catalina, La compañia de Jesus, San Francisco, etc, etc. 

Dichos monumentos religiosos son la clara muestra de la importancia del pasado de estas tres ciudades, monumentos que aun hoy en dia siguen en uso de sus respectivas ordenes religiosas. 

De verdad muy interesante todo lo que me vengo a enterar a tantos kilometros de mi amado Perú.

Orgulloso de ser limeño y de tener a Cusco y Arequipa como ciudades insignias del Perú en el mundo. 

Viva el Perú


----------



## uomo_111

Buscando en mis archivos encontré esta foto debe de ser del 2001 aprox.


----------



## Legionario

2001 con el CCQ ? Tal vez quisiste decir 2011 , pero por como van avanzadas deben ser del 2017 maso.


----------



## uomo_111

Créditos a sus autores.

Cayma


----------



## Victor23peru

Bellas fotos de la campiña de la ciudad blanca!


----------



## MeMyself & I

Muy fotogénico Chilina, somos bastante afortunados de tener esta geografía en medio de Arequipa, no muchas ciudades tienen este privilegio


----------



## uomo_111

Los atardeceres son espectaculares
Autor:GEA


----------



## AQPCITY

uomo_111 said:


> Los atardeceres son espectaculares
> Autor:GEA


Que tal contraste, Las Dos Torres vs Las Dos Torres,, las coloniales vs las contemporaneas..Buena tanda de fotos


----------



## Alejandro Veliz




----------



## uomo_111

cuantas torrey hay en total?


----------



## MeMyself & I

17 contando las que salen en primer plano más las nuevas que no salen en la toma (faltan 3 más por construir)


----------



## Legionario

el cerro de fondo en la alameda es el lo van a lotizar? ?? que mal...


----------



## MeMyself & I

La parte exactamente del cerro está destinada a aporte de áreas verdes, los lotes vienen recién más al fondo


----------



## MeMyself & I




----------



## al_7heaven

...van a lotizar la parte alta, las laderas de los cerros las van a dejar supuestamente para forestarlas...


----------



## Legionario

En mi opinión era la oportunidad que todo el cerro sea forestado.


----------



## uomo_111

Fuente: GEA


----------



## Victor23peru

Buenas panoramicas de la ciudad Blanca!


----------



## Legionario

Aporte de : al_7heaven  
Fuente: Club Internacional Arequipa


----------



## uomo_111

buenas capturas, se puede considerar que toda Yanahuara y esa parte del cercado en una zona consolidada al 100%


----------



## aqpboy45

uomo_111 said:


> buenas capturas, se puede considerar que toda Yanahuara y esa parte del cercado en una zona consolidada al 100%


Define consolidada al 100% porque la zona de Yanahuara monumental (irónicamente) es la menos trabajada del distrito.


----------



## Alejandro Veliz




----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Nuevo Video!!


----------



## MeMyself & I

🇹🇼 Mis Goodbye n Hello 🌍 (@travelinghealsmi) • Instagram photos and videos


386 Followers, 253 Following, 570 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇹🇼 Mis Goodbye n Hello 🌍 (@travelinghealsmi)




instagram.com


----------



## aqpboy45

*JLByR*


----------



## aqpboy45




----------



## Victor23peru

Buenas fotos de la ciudad blanca. Sus extensas zonas de clase media en todos sus distritos.


----------



## MeMyself & I




----------



## MeMyself & I

Miraflores y el Cercado


----------



## Alejandro Veliz




----------



## aqpboy45




----------



## Victor23peru

Buenas fotos!


----------



## aqpboy45

Fuente


----------



## Legionario

Peru Sunset Studio Arequipa - Guest suites for Rent in Arequipa, Arequipa, Peru


Entire guest suite in Arequipa, Peru. Modern and comfortable smart studio apartment, private with 200Mbps internet ideal for teleworking, with digital key. Close to Cayma Square, major ...




www.airbnb.co.in


----------



## MeMyself & I

Que rica vista desde la Av. Cayma


----------



## al_7heaven

^^ ...es desde el edificio Los Manzanos, la vista la tienen los edificios que dan al pasaje Santa Cruz...


----------



## AQPCITY

Super vista, ese edificio ya se sabia que tendria una vista de la ptm.. me parece que vendieron todo el condominio sin tanta publicidad..


----------



## MeMyself & I

Claro, creo que me expresé mal pero en general cualquier edificio con la suficiente altura en la Av. Cayma tiene una vista similar al plano de fondo (centro empresarial)


----------



## AQPCITY

Cayma tiene muchas colinas, un edificio de altura ubicado en estas laderas tiene gran panoramica.. en la primera foto se ve el proyecto Home,, si bien es bueno , esta ubicado en una hondonada lo que le resta luz natural y en la foto se aprecia eso... Lider estar por ahi cerca, ojala se ubique en la colina (av cayma) y no en la hondonada que da a ingenieros


----------



## al_7heaven

^^ ...el proyecto de Líder su ubica en la hondonada que da a La Señorial, estará oculto desde la Av. Cayma...


----------



## Victor23peru

Buenas fotos de la bella ciudad de Arequipa


----------



## tacall

Que experiencia debe ser hacer el delicioso con esa vista... en pleno sunset.


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Tomas de un siguiente video de Arequipa. Sale en 1 semana 🙌


----------



## uomo_111

La última esta muy buena!


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

__ https://www.facebook.com/101923854960009/posts/143055037513557


----------



## Victor23peru

Lo que me agrada de la ciudad de Arequipa es que es la unica ciudad de provincias que tiene proyectos bien pensados terrenos amplios y con grandes areas verdes, espacios entre edificios y con sus cuatro fachadas bien construidas, tales como el city center, los edificios de la villa medica, los edificios que estan detras de la villa medica, los edificios de Miraflores e incluso en las urbanizaciones de Cayma y Yanahuara hay edificios que mantienen espacios entre ellos y con cuatro fachadas y areas verdes. Son pocos los edificios tripas con murallas enormes de pesimo gusto arquitectonico. Bien por la ciudad de Arequipa.


----------



## Legionario

Alejandro Veliz said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/101923854960009/posts/143055037513557



Va a ser alucinante cuando todas esas chacras en las riberas del Chili se conviertan en Bosque metropolitano 😍, esperemos q elijan buenas especies de arboles grandes y será hermoso.

Lamentablemente el agro se tendrá que transladar fuera de AQP city en algún momento.


----------



## MeMyself & I

Legionario said:


> Va a ser alucinante cuando todas esas chacras en las riberas del Chili se conviertan en Bosque metropolitano , esperemos q elijan buenas especies de arboles grandes y será hermoso.
> 
> Lamentablemente el agro se tendrá que transladar fuera de AQP city en algún momento.


La campiña va a ser siempre necesaria no solo como cultura y tradicion si no por sus obvias razones productivas y medioambientales.
Arequipa y sus pueblos tradicionales comparten una relación de "commute" diariamente justamente por la campiña, a nivel metropoli se necesita de la campiña y esos espacios intersticiales porque si se llega a conurbar todo vamos a tener un problemon.

Por otro lado las llamadas islas rurales perdieron todo su valor productivo y medio ambiental, un parque sería más efectivo.


----------



## al_7heaven

Cumbres (@cumbres.proyectos) • Instagram photos and videos


1,845 Followers, 35 Following, 670 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Cumbres (@cumbres.proyectos)




www.instagram.com


----------



## AQPCITY

Gran panorámica,, la islas agrícolas de cerro colorado ya reducidas a su mínima expresion,, gigante Distrito sin un parque público considerable. Aprovechen estas islas antes que sea demasiado tarde..


----------



## uomo_111

No conosco mucho esa zona pero si es andenería se conservara.


----------



## MeMyself & I

No son andenes y los predios que tienen frente hacia las vías se está urbanizando.
Va a quedar tipo las chacras rodeadas por las avenidas de JLByR.


----------



## al_7heaven

...esas islas agrícolas van a desaparecer, están incluidas en los planos actualizados del PDM:










...los terenos que están en amarillo e indican a corto plazo ya tienen habilitación urbana, inclusive el terreno de Promart que está indicado a largo plazo...


----------



## sebvill

Deberían convertirse en parques


----------



## sebvill




----------



## Alejandro Veliz

__ https://www.facebook.com/101923854960009/posts/144095160742878


----------



## Legionario




----------



## MeMyself & I

Calle Jerusalen


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

__ https://www.facebook.com/101923854960009/posts/147249237094137


----------



## Nicochu

Esos campos de cultivo hacen ver a Arequipa tan verde , un plus en lo absoluto (-’ω’-)


----------



## Legionario

Fotazoos !!.


----------



## Legionario

Algunos angulos desde l enlace que mando *Alejandro Veliz*


----------



## Alejandro Veliz




----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Creditos a Arequipa desde el Cielo. Ahora subiré las nocturnas.


----------



## Legionario

Alejandro Veliz said:


> View attachment 697143
> View attachment 697146
> View attachment 697147
> View attachment 697149
> View attachment 697152
> View attachment 697153
> View attachment 697156
> View attachment 697158
> View attachment 697161
> View attachment 697163
> View attachment 697165



uffff boquiabierto tremendas tomas aéreas !! tremendo


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Creditos a Arequipa desde el Cielo y a sus autores.


----------



## Legionario

Madre Mia alejandro que fotos !!! ufffff


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Las fotos estan espectaculares!!!


----------



## Aqpcity!

¡Qué buenas tomas!; ¡gran trabajo, Alejandro!


----------



## aqpboy18




----------



## aqpboy45

Increíble nuestra Arequipa!


----------



## Victor23peru

Buenas fotos de la ciudad de Arequipa! Se ve que en todos sus distritos prenomina el panorama bastante bien tarrajeado. Buenas fotos de la ciudad.


----------



## tacall

Arequipa se siente como una villa grande, lo que la hace muy agradable

Necesita un área planificada exclusiva para edificios


----------



## uomo_111

Dentro del nuestro desorden, la ciudad tiene bien ganada la fama de ser ordenada y limpia.


----------



## AQPCITY

Un valle que cruza el centro de una ciudad y las islas agricolas circundantes hace que sea como sea el entorno panoramico se torne agradable, sumemosle grandes volcanes y construcciones interesantes, por mas que se desordene la ciudad sigue luciendo atractiva a la vista.


----------



## Chassepot

Alejandro Veliz said:


> View attachment 697182
> View attachment 697183
> View attachment 697184
> View attachment 697186
> View attachment 697188
> View attachment 697189
> View attachment 697190
> View attachment 697205
> View attachment 697206
> View attachment 697209
> View attachment 697210
> View attachment 697216
> View attachment 697218
> View attachment 697219
> View attachment 697221
> View attachment 697222
> View attachment 697223
> View attachment 697224
> View attachment 697227
> View attachment 697229
> View attachment 697230
> 
> Creditos a Arequipa desde el Cielo y a sus autores.
> View attachment 697264
> View attachment 697265



La ciudad Blanca!, y ahora con sus nuevos edificios en construcción. 



saludos!


----------



## Chassepot

tacall said:


> Arequipa se siente como una villa grande, lo que la hace muy agradable
> 
> Necesita un área planificada exclusiva para edificios



Una villa de 1.5 millones de habitantes.


----------



## tacall

De casi 1 millón, y si, sigue pareciendo una villa.


----------



## al_7heaven

...ya son 1,2 millones de habitantes y serán más con las bendiciones producto del encierro...


----------



## Legionario

No creo tanto en las proyecciones siempre se equivocan por buen margen en especial en el caso puntual de AQP. Mejor dejarlo con la población del ultimo censo que tampoco no fue hace mucho.


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

creditos a Arequipa Play.


----------



## Sound.

La ciudad más bella del Perú.


----------



## Victor23peru

Buenas fotos de la ciudad de Arequipa!


----------



## al_7heaven

...la Alameda Salaverry está lejos de los otros edificios, no podría salir en una panorámica, además que los cerros tapan a los edificios desde el este de la ciudad...

...desde la plaza de Paucarpata y desde el cristo mirador de Simón Bolívar se aprecian todos los edificios de la ciudad, inclusive los de Cerro Colorado y Cayma, aunque muy pequeños a la distancia...


----------



## MeMyself & I

al_7heaven said:


> ...la Alameda Salaverry está lejos de los otros edificios, no podría salir en una panorámica, además que los cerros tapan a los edificios desde el este de la ciudad...
> 
> ...desde la plaza de Paucarpata y desde el cristo mirador de Simón Bolívar se aprecian todos los edificios de la ciudad, inclusive los de Cerro Colorado y Cayma, aunque muy pequeños a la distancia...


Cómo panorámica no, imposible, sino todo lo contrario con un ángulo de visión bajisimo pero con un zoom muy alto se comprime la toma y si saldrian.

Aplicando lo mismo se podría tomar una foto desde la Av. Independencia hacia el Este y en primer plano saldrian Metropoli54, Certus y la U. Continental y de fondo La Villa Médica y Condominio A

Está toma es un buen ejemplo, por eso el cerro de Hunter pareciera estar cerquisima al Centro Histórico y los cerros de Socabaya se ven mucho más alto de lo que en verdad son. 











Fuente: www.instagram.com/johannmayer_rc


----------



## al_7heaven

MeMyself & I said:


> Cómo panorámica no, imposible, sino todo lo contrario con un ángulo de visión bajisimo pero con un zoom muy alto se comprime la toma y si saldrian.


...tendría que ser en un ángulo que capte todo desde el sur de la ciudad, donde no hay ningún cerro o mirador, por ejemplo podría ser desde San Martín de Socabaya, porque más al norte ya no saldría la Alameda Salaverry...



MeMyself & I said:


> Aplicando lo mismo se podría tomar una foto desde la Av. Independencia hacia el Este y en primer plano saldrian Metropoli54, Certus y la U. Continental y de fondo La Villa Médica y Condominio A


...esa toma puede salir desde el techo de la clínica Auna de la Salle, es el edificio más alto que está alineado con esa vista...


----------



## uomo_111

Desde una parte baja de bustamante seria imposible tendria que ser desde alguna zona alta pero no la hay, desde Socabaya lo dudo.



MeMyself & I said:


> Desde algún lugar alto de Socabaya o la parte baja de J.L.B. y R. y con un zoom muy potente se podria agarrar al Condominio A, la Villa Médica y la Alameda Salaverry en una sola toma


----------



## AQPCITY

En Simón Bolívar hay un mirador cruz, más abajo en 4 de octubre algunos parques, y en San Martín de socabaya hay una cruz con buena panorámica hacia esa direccion,,, es cuestión de darse una vuelta y encontrar el spot...
Ejemp. Parque Alto Alianza, 4 de octubre








Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




maps.app.goo.gl


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Skyline del sector de cayma y Yanahuara:























































































Tomas del siguiente video!


----------



## MeMyself & I

No hay una imagen con todas las fotos unidas?


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

ammm nope, pues está en formato de video...


----------



## Chassepot

Desde Simon Bolivar 3 de Octubre. Ahi se ve todo.


----------



## AL_ng

Arequipa desde el avión


----------



## Nicochu

Que buenas panoramicas :0 !


----------



## MeMyself & I

Todas las fotos muy buenas pero me quedo con la primera pues muestra casi el 90% de todos proyectos de alta densidad en Cayma en una sola toma.


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Creditos a Suvivienda


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Creditos a Arequipa desde el cielo.


----------



## aqpboy45

El otro lado de la ciudad:










Un solo peru - Arequipa


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Umacollo.
Fuente:


----------



## Legionario

Chicos uds se pasan poniendo tan buenas fotos, un aplauzo para todos los q aportaron.


----------



## McVier

Alejandro Veliz said:


> View attachment 799658
> View attachment 799660
> View attachment 799661
> View attachment 799662
> 
> Creditos a Arequipa desde el cielo.


Esas fotos están pajísimas.


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

De fondo el boom inmobiliario de Cayma
Fuente:



__ https://www.facebook.com/106384414264017/posts/191690112400113


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Créditos a Betto Peru.


----------



## AQPCITY

Me sorprenden la nuevas fotos. Interesante,,, va ser difícil combinar la VM con La Alameda en un solo acercamiento, en la última foto se nota que están bien distantes


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Av Ejército y zonas aledañas











































Créditos a Bliscorp


----------



## Legionario

la 1 4 y 5 uffff !!! fotazos Jano saludos !!


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Creditos a Legionario.


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Unas panorámicas de Cerro Colorado y Cayma:


----------



## Victor23peru

Buenas fotos!


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Cercado y Yanahuara:


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Wallpapers de vallecito jejeje


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Cerro Colorado.


----------



## MeMyself & I

Fuente: www.instagram.com/unchartedbackpacker/


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Cayma:




































Créditos al video de Facebook


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Una panorámica de Yanahuara, Cayma y Cerro Colorado:








De JLByR








Una un poco más antigua dónde se puede ver parte del condominio Valle Blanco:








Creditos a Johann Mayer Rodriguez


----------



## Nicochu

Tremendas panoramicas , te la rifaste .
Tambien buen video el de tarapoto , soy tu suscriptor :3


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Amanecer en Arequipa:





























Fuente:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CIsscvfLjzy/


----------



## Romeo2201

Arequipa lo maximo. Hay zonas que preservan una buena colorimetria, donde el blanco predomina. Excelentes fotos.


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Toma de la Av Metropolitana. No se pierdan el video de Aqp que se viene!


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Cerro Colorado:















Fuente:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CIwd2a5LpcE/


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Algunas Panorámicas de la Ciudad Blanca en el siguiente video:


----------



## sebvill

Buen video. Espectacular Arequipa!


----------



## Alibiza-1014

A mi tambien, me gusto el video esta bonito y aparte que la ultima vez que fuí a Arequipa fué en 1998, y ha cambiado muchisimo, aunque tiene una buena cantidad de edificios que no son muy altos, pero aún asi ha crecido bastante con edificios no tán altos, pero la ciudad poco a poco se esta verticalizando. Es preferible a que sigan construyendo sobre su bella campiña.


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Skyline de Arequipa:
















Fuente: Peter Begazo


----------



## Legionario

Solo el Peter begazo mata la foto


----------



## AQPCITY

Un recorte trucho de la misma foto de peter


----------



## Legionario

__ https://www.facebook.com/

















Facebook







www.facebook.com


----------



## Indochine

Espero que en un futuro ni un edificio o grupos de edificios de más de 100 metros opaque la vista del misti, eso sería una desgracia


----------



## al_7heaven

^^ ...ni los rascacielos de más de 200 m de Tokio opacan al monte Fuji en Tokio, menos lo harán edificios de 100 m al volcán Misti


----------



## sebvill

No que opaque, que complementen


----------



## Victor23peru

Buenas fotos!


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Sunset:








fuente:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CI9Sg56L6hv/


----------



## AQPCITY

Ese terrenito challapampino cuanto podrá valer... Hace tiempo que no siembran nada ahí y se ha convertido en pista de aprendizaje de manejo


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Fuente;



__ https://www.facebook.com/101923854960009/posts/182900050195722


----------



## Marvey21

Hermosas fotos, cada vez se ve mejor Arequipa, me encanta la combinación de colores de blancos y grises, se ve elegante. La ciudad tiene un aire a ciudades griegas o israelíes.


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Feliz Año Nuevo!!















Creditos Frase Corta


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

La planicie de Challpampa y Valle Blanco








Fuente:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CJhXotILjeO/


----------



## Delano1994

Marvey21 said:


> Hermosas fotos, cada vez se ve mejor Arequipa, me encanta la combinación de colores de blancos y grises, se ve elegante. La ciudad tiene un aire a ciudades griegas o israelíes.


No se parecen en nada


----------



## clarnete

🐚🌊🌊Ahora a la playita


----------



## Victor23peru

Buenas fotos de la ciudad blanca, luce bien desde el aire, nada de grandes extensiones sin tarrajeo. Un ejemplo a seguir


----------



## Romeo2201

Arequipa hermosa. Algun dia te volvere a ver de nuevo.


----------



## Legionario

__ https://www.facebook.com/ArequipaPlay/posts/1324253404641501


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Que hermosa es nuestra ciudad Arequipa crj 🤩🤩🤩 Simplemente espectacular👌


----------



## Nicochu

Arequipa me hace recordar a San Borja , se ve con muchas áreas verdes y con medianeras pintadas


----------



## aqpboy45

Nicochu said:


> Arequipa me hace recordar a San Borja , se ve con muchas áreas verdes y con medianeras pintadas


no


----------



## Victor23peru

Arequipa luce bien en todas las fotos y lo mejor es que no hablamos de urbanizaciones o barrios, hablamos de distritos enteros! Bien por la ciudad blanca!


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Miraflores:








Créditos a Bliscorp


----------



## AL_ng

Nicochu said:


> Arequipa me hace recordar a San Borja , se ve con muchas áreas verdes y con medianeras pintadas


Si, creo que las zonas de clase media consolidada de Lima, Arequipa, Trujillo se parecen, los tipos de vivienda y edificios bajos son parecidos.


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Cayma:








Fuente:



__ https://www.facebook.com/104755634822414/posts/122865946344716


----------



## uomo_111

Woow La ciudad tiene unas vistas increíbles, nuestra geografía hace que Arequipa se vea tan única!


----------



## al_7heaven

...ayer prendieron las luces del templo y se veía desde el puente Grau, iluminado de noche es hasta más impresionante que de día...


----------



## clarnete

Mi barrio Miraflow unico


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

La ciudad vista desde la av Parra.








Fuente:



__ https://www.facebook.com/207156249684561/posts/1329687984098043


----------



## AQPCITY

Es la Av. Alfonso Ugarte,,, Estupendas fotos en esa coleccion de Arequipa Play, hay que repostearlas todas por aquí,


----------



## aqpboy45

Cayma *2010*










Cayma *2020*










Fuente:
Wikipedia
Muestra Urbana y fotos de Caminantes


----------



## Victor23peru

Buenas fotos, por favor mas fotos panoramicas de la bella Arequipa!


----------



## rafo18

No se si ya publicaron una igual, pero la comparto. Se va densificando nuestra Arequipa


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Unas panorámicas de hace 1 mes...






















Fuentes:







__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## AQPCITY

Ese video de noche es alucinante,,, 
Le salió la competencia dura a Yura concretos


----------



## uomo_111

Sres. ya saben las reglas del foro se necesita fuente de lo contrario el material será eliminado.
*La fuente debe estar escrita o tener el URL en el encabezado del material.


----------



## al_7heaven

AQPCITY said:


> Ese video de noche es alucinante,,,
> Le salió la competencia dura a Yura concretos


...La Roca solo tiene las mezcladoras, como otras empresas, porque ellos utilizan cemento portland tipo HE, IP y V de Yura...


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Fuente:



__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Victor23peru

Muy buenas panoramicas! Que siga creciendo esta bella ciudad!


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

CAYMA:






















Fuente: Bliscorp Inmobiliaria.https://youtu.be/MA2pdyUbzLE


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Cerro Colorado:








Fuente:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CK9mYdPj1SF/


----------



## Victor23peru

Buenas fotos! Mas fotos!


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Cayma:








Fuente:



__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Legionario

Créditos a *Alejandro Veliz












http://instagr.am/p/CLGGjhQjgfG/
*


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Urb San Jose (aun no llenan el lago).
















Fuente: Facebook


----------



## aqpboy45

*FUENTE*
Arequipa Incomparable


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Fuente:Facebook


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Fuente:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CLQPhB_FO6k/


----------



## Legionario

Que linda es nuestra ciudad.


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

*Plaza Las Americas y alrededores:




























*
Esa zona está cambiando mucho!
Fuente:


----------



## MeMyself & I

Una panorámica extraterrestre

Fuente: www.facebook.com/rafael.mercado.ufologo


----------



## Legionario

Investigadores UNSA, presentan proyecto: “Diagnóstico de Arequipa como ciudad de conocimiento” - Red IDI


Tiene como objetivo diagnosticar el estado general de la ciudad ante su vocación como ciudad de conocimiento mediante la identificación y dimensionamiento de activos tangibles e intangibles de la ciudad de Arequipa con base a los “Sistemas de Capitales”




redidi.org.pe


----------



## MeMyself & I

Los Incas


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Nuestra hermosa ciudad 😌:















Fuente:



__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## MeMyself & I

Metrópoli 54, Certus, la Continental, Condominio A y la Villa Médica sacando cara por el lado sur de la ciudad


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Fuente:



__ https://www.facebook.com/101923854960009/posts/216863826799344


----------



## Legionario

Que bonito se esta poniendo Arrayanes


----------



## al_7heaven

...que inútiles los alcaldes para no terminar la Av. Metropolitana, eso haría más atractiva la zona y tendría edificios tan o más altos que el Bavaria...


----------



## Aqpcity!

¡Buenas panorámicas!
Nuestra amada Arequipa es, de lejos, la ciudad más linda de Perú.


----------



## MeMyself & I

Bonita Yanahuara!


----------



## sebvill

Bonito la cantidad de verde. Ojala se vuelvan parques metropolitanos. Y que pongan arboles en las calles que falta.


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Cerro Colorado:





























Fuente:



__ https://www.facebook.com/207156249684561/posts/1411241545942686


----------



## tacall

La Universidad de La Salle ha destruido todos los bosques del terreno. Como se nota que no son Jesuitas.


----------



## ErickMC12

Buenas tomas, aunque en otras se ve mejor, seguro por los retoques. Por otro lado, la U continental se vería mejor con la cantidad de pisos inicial, pero aporta mucho a la futura zona educativa de ese sector.


----------



## aqpboy45

Del hilo del Proyecto Home en Cayma
FUENTE


----------



## rafo18

tacall said:


> La Universidad de La Salle ha destruido todos los bosques del terreno. Como se nota que no son Jesuitas.


Tacall, Cuál es el terreno?


----------



## rafo18

rafo18 said:


> Tacall, Cuál es el terreno?


----------



## Legionario

nos estamos llenando de full edificio, pero igual nada mejor que el misti.


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Impresionantes panorámicas de la ciudad!!!















































Fuente: Facebook


----------



## MeMyself & I

Esas tomas dieran la impresión que el Quimera se encuentra en el eje Ejército-Aviación cuando la verdad nada que ver


----------



## Legionario

en lap rimera si sale el Quimera


----------



## AQPCITY

Es muy notorio, para el lado de umacollo bastantes parques con arboles y en cayma residencial islas agricolas a punto de urbanizarse..


----------



## tacall

La Universidad La Salle - Ex secundaria de San José

Año 2021










Año 2004









Fuente:Google Earth


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Cerro Colorado:
En esta panorámica se puede ver al fondo el condominio La Arboleda.








Una de Valle Blanco:








Fuente:



__ https://www.facebook.com/207156249684561/posts/1421243868275787


----------



## MeMyself & I

Fuente propia


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Yanahuara:








Fuente:



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=293587515823598


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Fuente:TERRENO EN VENTA EN YANAHUARA


----------



## al_7heaven

Twitter









Twitter









Twitter


----------



## aqpboy45

La UNSA:









Fuente:
Misti Digital


----------



## AQPCITY

*Arequipa , Panorámicas desde el Cono Sur de la Ciudad, PT Socabaya























*

Fuente:
[



__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Unas panorámicas….












































Fuente:



__ https://www.facebook.com/207156249684561/posts/1453752935024880


----------



## MeMyself & I

Predominante y bonita la paleta de tonos grises y blancos


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Avenida Cayma:








Fuente: Log into Facebook


----------



## chikobestia

Que bestia como se ha densificado Arequipa, cual es el límite de pisos en la av cayma?Se vería bacan verla llena de edificios


----------



## al_7heaven

^^ ...para un edificio de viviendas sin mayor retiro unos 14 pisos, con retiro podría ser más, pero no hay muchos terrenos que se adapten para edificios de ese tipo. Las inmobiliarias para no complicarse se acogen al criterio básico de 10/12 pisos como está en el plan director...


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

La foto pero cortada...








Fuente: Log in to Facebook


----------



## MeMyself & I

chikobestia said:


> Que bestia como se ha densificado Arequipa, cual es el límite de pisos en la av cayma?Se vería bacan verla llena de edificios


Es lo más probable puesto que en el nuevo PDM 2021-2041, en desarrollo aún y actualizado hasta esta fecha que escribo este mensaje, la avenida Cayma (de 25m de sección) está como Densidad Alta (con 5 metros de retiro), tomando en cuenta que en las áreas urbanas consolidadas se considera como lote normativo a los existentes y con la fórmula que ya todos conocemos de la sección más el retiro x 1.5 se podría construir hasta 45 metros de altura.


----------



## al_7heaven

Fuente


----------



## MeMyself & I

Un poquito más a la derecha y salían la clínica San Pablo y el Quimera.

La isla rural del fondo será atravesada desde la mitad casi por una nueva vía que conecte pasando el Cementerio.


----------



## AQPCITY

al_7heaven said:


> Fuente


A Valle Blanco/ Verde, solo le queda una pequeña porcion de terreno para mas desarollos, si le pudieran coronar con una par de condominios de altura seria genial, de paso se ganan con la vista al Misti que desde sus otros bloques ya habitados este volcan tutelar no se puede ver..


----------



## al_7heaven

AQPCITY said:


> A Valle Blanco/ Verde, solo le queda una pequeña porcion de terreno para mas desarollos, si le pudieran coronar con una par de condominios de altura seria genial, de paso se ganan con la vista al Misti que desde sus otros bloques ya habitados este volcan tutelar no se puede ver..


...solo les queda 6000 m2 para realizar su último proyecto, porque el área en azul pertenece a las torres de Valle Blando Premium:









Youtube

...podrían construir 2 torres tan altas como las de Altozano, de 15 a 20 pisos, si la economía lo permite...


----------



## Peruviano7

al_7heaven said:


> Fuente



Por donde queda??? No es por la torres del Barrio Médico o algo así que está en JLBR ???

Deberían incentivar torres más altas para densificar y comerse menos las áreas agrícolas.


----------



## al_7heaven

Peruviano7 said:


> Por donde queda??? No es por la torres del Barrio Médico o algo así que está en JLBR ???


...es Cerro Colorado, más a la derecha de la foto está la Av. Metropolitana donde están el City Center, clínica San Pablo, Promart y Makro...

...la Villa Médica está en JLByR al otro lado de la ciudad...



Peruviano7 said:


> Deberían incentivar torres más altas para densificar y comerse menos las áreas agrícolas.


...más al norte en la misma zona está el proyecto que tiene 12 torres de 15 a 21 pisos, si la demanda continúa otras empresas ojalá se animen a seguir construyendo torres de esas alturas...


----------



## Victor23peru

Buenas fotos de la ciudad, mas aportes


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Sachaca:








Fuente:



__ https://www.facebook.com/207156249684561/posts/1464799973920176


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Santa Sofia de Challapampa y alrededores. En la foto se puede ver también las nuevas torres en construcción de Valle Blanco Premium…
















fuente:



__ https://www.facebook.com/207156249684561/posts/1466393827094124


----------



## aqpboy45

Complementando la panorámica de @Alejandro Veliz en el hilo de la UCSM
La panorámica de Arrayanes, San Jerónimo y Umacollo



















Fuente: Arequipa 360°


----------



## al_7heaven

Facebook


----------



## Indochine

Arequipa es linda, no estaría de mas un estadio moderno y su tren o tranvia


----------



## MeMyself & I

Indochine said:


> Arequipa es linda, no estaría de mas un estadio moderno y su tren o tranvia


Las coberturas del estadio de la UNSA, que aunque sean de concreto es algo que no muchos estadios en Perú tienen, los accesos y en general todo el campus de la universidad que lo rodea es bueno, podrían darle mayor enfasis a colocar más butacas en otras tribunas y mejoraría mucho. 

Por otro lado el tranvía ya se encuentra encaminado, ahora en manos del MTC.


----------



## Legionario

El tranvia todos los gobiernos siempre lo tienen encaminados para AQP jaja así que eso mejor lo tomo con pinzas... sobre el tema del Estadio como bien dice Memyself no sería muy costoso y trabajoso remodelar la UNSA y hacerlo de primer nivel.

Por cierto si aún recuerdan Yamila Osorio quiso remodelar y agrandar el estadio Melgar hacerlo en pocas palabras desde 0 tirándose el actual estadio y levantarlo en el mismo lugar haciendo un estadio de primer nivel modermisimo... Pero no consiguió apoyo financiero del central me parece.


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Sachaca:




































Fuente:



__ https://www.facebook.com/207156249684561/posts/1472973096436197


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Umacollo. Por cierto, la foto es de hace 2 semanas, así que la UCSM está más avanzada...








Se puede ver hasta la Villa Médica pero bien lejos.
Fuente: Log into Facebook


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Cerro colorado:








Fuente: Log into Facebook


----------



## Victor23peru

Buenas fotos de la ciudad blanca


----------



## al_7heaven

Twitter









Twitter









Twitter









Twitter









Twitter









Twitter









Twitter









Twitter


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Fuente: Log in to Facebook


----------



## Legionario

Imponente nuestro Volcán


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Legionario said:


> Imponente nuestro Volcán


En el futuro :V








Fuente: View of Mt. Fuji and Tokyo skyline at dusk. | Popular travel destinations, Japan travel, Tokyo skyline
















Print of Shinjuku skyline with Mt. Fuji in the background, Tokyo, Japan


Shinjuku skyline with Mt. Fuji in the background, Tokyo, Japan #AWLDiscoverImages



www.discoverimages.com





Puente chilina...











__ https://www.facebook.com/EOS007/posts/4551597324900481


----------



## Victor23peru

Buenas fotos! Mas fotos de la bella ciudad!


----------



## al_7heaven

*Cayma*









Facebook









Facebook









Facebook


----------



## AQPCITY

De hecho , para mi , esta ultima es la mejor urbanización de Cayma con su gran parque privado y acceso directo al mismo desde las propiedades.


----------



## sebvill

Bonito el parque. Deberían ir convirtiendo la campiña en más parques como ese.


----------



## Victor23peru

Buenas fotos, todos sus distritos tienen buenas zonas de clase media, media alta. Por eso me encanta Arequipa, espero volver...


----------



## al_7heaven

Facebook









Facebook









Facebook









Facebook









Facebook


----------



## AQPCITY

al_7heaven said:


> Facebook
> ...


El Condominio HOME en toda su dimensión.


----------



## aqpboy45

Algo de Panorámica tiene...










FUENTE: Corte Superior de Justicia de Arequipa


----------



## Indochine

edit... esa panoramica es bien curiosa xd


----------



## Indochine

buenas fotos


----------



## Legionario

Arequipa con luces led































https://www.facebook.com/109953633794186/posts/430042105118669/


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Rio Chili y Alrededores..
































Fuente:


----------



## sebvill

Lindo. Todo eso deberia ser un parque


----------



## Victor23peru

Buenas fotos de la ciudad blanca, en pleno desierto y bien arborizada, sin pretextos, sigan adelante!


----------



## EBNKIKE

Se necesita arborizar los cerros para combatir un poco las invasiones. Muy buenas fotos de la ciudad.


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Facebook


----------



## Victor23peru

Creo que ya se mostraron casi todos los distritos de la ciudad no? Podrian poner mas fotos de la zona del cono norte de la ciudad?


----------



## Nicochu

No creo que alguien quiera ver esas zonas ._.


----------



## Legionario

El Caribe Arequipeño


----------



## Legionario

https://www.facebook.com/Miqueridaarequipa/photos/a.351003448310601/4328299480580958/


----------



## Legionario

Victor23peru said:


> Creo que ya se mostraron casi todos los distritos de la ciudad no? Podrian poner mas fotos de la zona del cono norte de la ciudad?


No estaría mal , cuando encuentre tomas aéreas del cono norte las pondré.


----------



## Legionario

CONO NORTE















Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Legionario

Cono Norte













__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1019614048177628


----------



## Legionario

Cono Norte


















Entregaron moderna vía que beneficiará a 20 mil pobladores del Cono Norte


El GORE-Arequipa entregó hoy la Avenida N° 6 de la Asociación PERUARBO, ubicado en el distrito de Cerro Colorado, con una inversión superior a 10 millones




noticiasarequipa.pe


----------



## Legionario

Cono Norte


















Continúa en ejecución de tramo I, II y III de vía de cuatro carriles en el Cono Norte de Arequipa - Radio San Martín - 97.7 FM - 1380 AM


En plena ejecución se encuentran los trabajos de construcción del




radiosanmartin.pe


----------



## Legionario

Cono Norte




















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1360707685038104577


----------



## Legionario

Cono Norte





























__
http://instagr.am/p/CNqfU89JxgH/


----------



## Legionario

Cono Norte















Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Legionario

Cono Norte












¡Culminada! Hermosa Plaza Cívica en Villa Cerrillos | MUNICIPALIDAD DISTRITAL DE CERRO COLORADO


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Victor23peru said:


> Creo que ya se mostraron casi todos los distritos de la ciudad no? Podrian poner mas fotos de la zona del cono norte de la ciudad?


Aca dejo algunas...


























Facebook












Facebook












Facebook
















Galería – Cemento Yura







www.yura.com.pe


















Galería – Cemento Yura







www.yura.com.pe





Fuente de las fotos de lomas de yura...


----------



## Legionario

La Joya.











Link


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

CAYMA













__





Facebook






www.facebook.com


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

CAYMA​



























__





Facebook






www.facebook.com


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

AREQUIPA DISTRITO


















































Facebook


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Desde la Villa Médica, hasta la Arboleda en Cerro Colorado... Si se hacia el enfoque más a la derecha pudieron haber salido la UC y Certus.. 









Desde el hospital Honorio Delgado hasta Valle Escondido, Cayma...












__





Facebook






www.facebook.com


----------



## Victor23peru

buenas fotos de la verde ciudad blanca


----------



## aqpboy45

Yanahuara










UContinental


----------



## Legionario

Link


----------



## Legionario

Link










Link


----------



## Legionario

Link


----------



## Legionario

Link


----------



## Legionario

Link


----------



## Legionario

Link


----------



## Victor23peru

Bellas zonas residenciales en todos sus distritos, incluido el cono norte, ordenado y limpio. Arequipa siempre bella. Lo mejor es que mantienen la construccion de edificios respetando su reglamento. Bien y que siga creciendo!


----------



## Legionario

Link


----------



## Legionario

Link


----------



## AQPCITY

Y ,la pista de tartan , nunca


----------



## Indochine

Lindas fotos


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Sembrios entre las urbanizaciones... tan característico de AQP










Facebook


----------



## rafo18

Es el limite de Cerro Colorado y Cayma, alguien quizá sepa porque esas chacras no han cedido a la expansion inmobiliaria cercana? Tienen alguna reglamentacion patrimonial en particular??


----------



## MeMyself & I

Alejandro Veliz said:


> Arequipa, el Chachani y el Volcán Ampato en una foto
> View attachment 2719916
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook


El Ampato es como respirar, está ahí pero casi nunca somos concientes de ello (a menos que vivas en Sachaca)
Por fin una foto que le hace cierto honor.


----------



## Legionario

MeMyself & I said:


> El Ampato es como respirar, está ahí pero casi nunca somos concientes de ello (a menos que vivas en Sachaca)
> Por fin una foto que le hace cierto honor.


No es muy fácil verlo igual, a menos q te subas a un cerro o desde un drone xD


----------



## Legionario

Link


----------



## TrueBulgarian

Hi there, 

I'm planning a visit to Peru later this year. I'll be going with an organized tour to Lima, Cusco and the main highlights there but we're planning to spend several days in Arequipa and the surrounding area on our own following that. 

We want to visit the Colca Canyon and do a hike or two there - do you have any recommendations?


----------



## Legionario

TrueBulgarian said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm planning a visit to Peru later this year. I'll be going with an organized tour to Lima, Cusco and the main highlights there but we're planning to spend several days in Arequipa and the surrounding area on our own following that.
> 
> We want to visit the Colca Canyon and do a hike or two there - do you have any recommendations?


Hello, welcome in advance, thank you for considering beautiful Arequipa on your list to visit on your trip to the country. The city of Arequipa is a museum city throughout its historic center. It is a must to go to the monastery of Santa Catalina, Plaza de Armas and within it it has a cathedral basilica, one of the most beautiful in Latin America, it is also a must to go to the square and viewpoint of Yanahuara and close to this the beautiful square of Cayma, in addition the city of Arequipa offers a gastronomy highlighted for being one of the best in Latin America.

If you want to hike Chivay (Colca) For a short hike from the town itself, take the path to the hot springs, cutting left out of town. This track will eventually lead you to the attractive town of Coporaque, with its ruins and a pleasant riverside spot to stop and catch your breath. From here, follow the road to the neighboring town of Yanque, about 8 kilometers from Chivay. You can walk back from here or take a taxi back to the city. Another beautiful option near the town of Chivay is to go to the Chacapi hot springs, with healing and relaxing capabilities. The waters reach temperatures of 35°C and contain elements such as calcium, sulfur, chlorine and magnesium. To access the thermal baths, you must follow the route to the town of Uchipampa, next to Puente Cervantes. Other destinations close to the town of Chivay are the towns of Callalli, Tuti and Sibayo.

An extra in case you want to take walks through the city of Arequipa you have to go to the Sillar Route, located 18 km from the Old Center, where the quarry that was the base stone to build the historic city of Arequipa is located. Another option for walks in the surroundings of the city is the Loncco route, 40-45 minutes from the city center where there are beautiful landscapes and subsoil waters up to small waterfalls, and the Chilina Valley, 10-15 minutes from the historic center. another option where you can practice rafting, bungee jumping, among others.


----------



## MeMyself & I

TrueBulgarian said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm planning a visit to Peru later this year. I'll be going with an organized tour to Lima, Cusco and the main highlights there but we're planning to spend several days in Arequipa and the surrounding area on our own following that.
> 
> We want to visit the Colca Canyon and do a hike or two there - do you have any recommendations?


If you plan to visit between June and August expect a sunny but very cold weather in the Colca and Cusco, if you plan to come between December and February (2023) you will find rain and even snow in some sectors.


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Miraflores...


















Ya se puede ver que en el Parque Alameda Salaverry colocaron césped...












__





Facebook






www.facebook.com


----------



## MeMyself & I

Fijo sus 7°C o menos durante el invierno en esas casas detrás del solar de la alameda


----------



## Victor23peru

Buenas fotos muchachos!


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Sachaca...


























Facebook


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Facebook


----------



## Victor23peru

Me encanta Arequipa, siempre bella la ciudad blanca


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

CAYMA


























Facebook



​


----------



## Legionario

Belleza.


----------



## MeMyself & I

Que bonitas esas casas, que urba es?


----------



## Legionario

MeMyself & I said:


> Que bonitas esas casas, que urba es?


La Campiña de Cayma.


----------



## al_7heaven

MeMyself & I said:


> Que bonitas esas casas, que urba es?


...Quinta "La Campiña"...


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

Cayma...


























































__





Facebook






www.facebook.com





Desde el parque industrial...




















__





Facebook






www.facebook.com


----------



## Victor23peru

Buenas fotos de la zona industrial de la ciudad


----------



## AQPCITY

los 4 carriles del puente san isidro han quedado chicos..


----------



## aqpboy45

Nuestros municipios aún no descubren que pintando menos las calles y avenidas se ven mejor...


----------



## al_7heaven

^^ ...aunque falta mucha señalización y geometría vial en la ciudad, calles ni avenidas tienen correctamente pintados los carriles ni las señales...


----------



## Legionario

aqpboy45 said:


> Nuestros municipios aún no descubren que pintando menos las calles y avenidas se ven mejor...


X1000


----------



## MeMyself & I

Todos hablando de la Av. Ejercito y nadie se detiene a ver la belleza de la cantidad de árboles en la Avelino Cáceres


----------



## Victor23peru

Algunos familiares que viven en Arequipa me han dicho que Bustamante esta demasiado sucio, no limpian las calles de la avenida dolores... es cierto?


----------



## al_7heaven

Victor23peru said:


> Algunos familiares que viven en Arequipa me han dicho que Bustamante esta demasiado sucio, no limpian las calles de la avenida dolores... es cierto?


...estaban remodelando una parte de la Av. Dolores, es temporal si las calles alrededor se encuentran con tierra por las obras...

...salvo en la zona de los mercados de Avelino Cáceres el distrito es relativamente limpio...


----------



## Victor23peru

Por ello me sorprendio muchisimo cuando me indicaron eso, porque en realidad Arequipa es bastante limpia. Que bueno saber que es por remodelaciones. LLegare a Arequipa en dos semanas.


----------



## Legionario

Difícil que JLBYR ande sucio (salvo el Avelino) y por obras como bien dicen después en temas de limpieza ese distrito es ejm nacional.


----------



## Victor23peru

Legionario said:


> Difícil que JLBYR ande sucio (salvo el Avelino) y por obras como bien dicen después en temas de limpieza ese distrito es ejm nacional.


Justo por eso me sorprendi demasiado por lo que indicaron mis familiares, no lo podia creer. Me da un respiro de alivio saber que no es asi. 

La verdad recuerdo que cuando salia a pasear en mi auto o en bicicleta por la ciudad, no veia ni un solo papelito en las calles y veredas, incluso en zonas del cono norte o en distritos perifericos, a veces eran, incluso, màs pulcros que distritos centrales. 

Saludos arequipenos


----------



## Victor23peru

rafo18 said:


> Arequipa desde el aire es sorprendentemente blanca, quien lo diria porque a nivel de calle, es media colorinche jeje y en otros sectores bastante naranja ladrillo.


Idem. 
Desde el cielo es blanca y verde por su aun campina e islas verdes que espero nunca se pierdan. 
Hay zonas como la parte de Paucarpata y Mariano Melgar que desde el cielo lucen como la gran mayoria de las ciudades del pais, pero a pesar de todo, luce ordenada y veo que van mejorando aùn mas esas zonas.


----------



## Victor23peru

Legionario said:


> Link


Magnifica la ciudad, un orgullo para el pais. Estas panoramicas no son muy comunes en el pais.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Recuerden que la prioridad de este hilo es mostrar mas actualizaciones de material gráfico.


----------



## MeMyself & I

Fuente propia


----------



## Victor23peru

Buena foto!


----------



## Legionario

Link


----------



## Legionario

Link


----------



## Victor23peru

Excelentes vistas de la zona norte de la ciudad.


----------



## Alejandro Veliz

JLBYR


























































Facebook







​


----------



## Victor23peru

Hermosas vistas de Bustamante!


----------



## al_7heaven

Cayma









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente​


----------

